# A Tank on the Balcony



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

I've been wanting to use natural sunlight with a planted tank for some time now and I've finally gotten around to putting things in motion. I was inspired by a Spanish gentleman's tank here on APC (I can't remember his name but will post references when I can find them). I've moved my 30G long tank with ADA Aquasoil to a stand on my balcony that allows it take full advantage of the southern exposure I've got. I know it's early in the year (late February/early March) to put a tank outside in Colorado, but I've got two heavy-duty Ebo-Jager heaters keeping it warm. Even at 20 degrees F outside, the tank remains above 50 degrees F. I am not planning on stocking it with fish due to the likely temperature variances. It is currently only stocked with hardy plants to test it out. I am injecting CO2 and currently only running a QuickFilter on the tank. If more filtration becomes necessary, I will add it. Here are the pics of the setup. More will follow as things progress. The CO2 feed coming off of my three-way manifold that goes out to the tank:







The small hole in the wall for the CO2 that my landlord probably wouldn't be happy about:







The exterior hole for the CO2:







A shot of the diffuser pumping away  :







The tank on the day I set it up. A bit cloudy with debris:







The tank tonight, during a snow storm here in Englewood. It has cleared up nicely and I haven't noticed any algae issues at all in the five days it has been up and running. Note the snow on the wood sticking out of the top of the tank :lol: :


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow, i have never seen this before. Your power bills must be crazy high! Why not try a lid to keep the heat in at least for a little while.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Travis I tip my hat to your perseverance and ingenuity.:thumbsup: I hope it works out for you!


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

Clever or foolhardy, I'm not sure. However I'd definately give you some points for bravery. And, likewise I hope your electric bill is included in your rent.

I do feel a need to share one concern: I'm worried about water from rain or melting snow getting blown onto your extention cord plug in. I know you may have a balcony roof above but I've witnessed the power of nature and wind. Many times I've seen how far snow and rain can be driven under a porch roof. At the very least you need that plugged into a GFCI. Even then, you don't want your electricty shorting out and turning off those heaters at 20F. If you're not home at the time ice could form and possibly crack the aquarium glass. 

Still, I can't help but be concerned. I know that the electrical equipment I use for my outside ponds all have much heavier cords and three pronged plugs. There are also some extention cords rated for only indoor use and others that can be used safely outside.

Saftey measures are'nt for the sunny, good days; they need to be planned for the worse case scenarios. Ie., drip-loops are'nt in place for all the days you never splash/spill any water just for the unfortunate one time an accident may happen.


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

The electrical code probably requires that the outside plug be on a GFCI. Check your power panel and the outside plug itself. If not, there are a number of after market plug-ins. I am curious as what is sustaining the bio filter. I don't think the plants are enough as they will be virtually dormant at that temperature. You should perhaps consider injecting ammonia. I would also be concerned that a 50' temperature may not support the bio mass. The cover is also a very good idea, Styrofoam, to preserve heat and to keep unfriendlys out of the tank. I t may also be appropriate to enclose the tank with Styrofoam as well.
Vic


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Loss of power = no heater.

Even if your heater doesn't lose power, is it up to the task of making sure things can't freeze on top? If the top freezes, it could break the tank...

I can't help but wonder what the temp will max out at during the summer in that tank and what you could put in there that can deal w/ the temperature swings.

Good luck.


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

I would build a small plexiglass enclosure (or double wall window) like a greenhouse. 1 or 2 layers of vacuum and air between the outside and the tank should insulate it well without losing any light. You could also make it light enough to be taken off easily if you're having company over and want to impress them.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Fortuna Wolf said:


> I would build a small plexiglass enclosure (or double wall window) like a greenhouse. 1 or 2 layers of vacuum and air between the outside and the tank should insulate it well without losing any light. You could also make it light enough to be taken off easily if you're having company over and want to impress them.


That's an excellent idea  It will give me something to do until winter is over in the Rockies.


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Now that I think about it, it should also help protect against flying objects and the like. I love the look of the tank sitting outside on the balcony. I've always liked the aesthetic of mixing indoors and outdoors; removing walls. 

Now -I'm- tempted to put a tank on the porch in a greenhouse.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Well travis, Africans in a planted tank and now a tank in the snow! 
I love your ideas.  
I hope you are successfull with this adventure. Just beef up your power supply and it should be safer. I give you a lot of credit for trying this, I think it should work. Have you seen any growth from the plants yet. 
Goldfish or minnows could handle those temps if you want to put some fish in.
I had an outdoor tank a couple years ago and it turned out great, but I did it in the summer and broke it down in the fall because I was afraid of the cold.
The person in Spain with the outdoor tank was Tebol-a http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/5018-my-sunny-tank-in-the-street.html
Good luck!


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

T


neonfish3 said:


> Well travis, Africans in a planted tank and now a tank in the snow!
> I love your ideas.
> I hope you are successfull with this adventure. Just beef up your power supply and it should be safer. I give you a lot of credit for trying this, I think it should work. Have you seen any growth from the plants yet.
> Goldfish or minnows could handle those temps if you want to put some fish in.
> ...


Thank you. Credit given where credit is due:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/5018-my-sunny-tank-in-the-street.html

This is my impetus. I'm testing a few plants in cold water ~50F.

I've topped the tank with glass and put drip loops in. Thanks for all of your advice. More later . . .


----------



## bigtroutz (Nov 17, 2006)

Sooner or later, aquatic insects WILL invade your tank if it is kept uncovered. Aside from the guaranteed mosquitoes, you will have a good chance of seeing the following:









water scorpion - eats fish too, yum yum









water boatman - vampires, oh my !!









Diving beetle - loves sushi too









water strider - mostly eats insects caught in surface flim

and a host of others!!!

Enjoy the menagerie


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Some water boatmen would be really cute though! They tend to eat algae, decaying plants, live plants, or small animals (same as a small fish). Depends on the species. IMO, since they live a year and should breed easily it could be kinda cute to have a few in a tank.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Over here there are two distinct species of Water Boatmen. (Not sure about US species).
The Greater Water Boatman, or Backswimmer, that's a real predator and hangs upside down under the water and the Lesser WB that stays the right way round, is much smaller and eats the stuff Fortuna was on about. You want the latter, definitely not the former!


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Fortunately, because of night-to-day temperature swings, I am not planning on stocking this tank with any fish, just some Malaysian Trumpet Snails that have already hitchhiked in on some of the plants. Amazingly, they are doing just fine in 50F degree water


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Backswimmers (Notonectidae) which are upside down near the water's surface aren't water boatmen (Corixidae). 
I'm surprised the trumpet snails are surviving in water that cold, but they're really hardy buggers.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

I'll admit that I didn't even know I had MTS until I woke up yesterday and saw them crawling on the glass  It was 25F outside and likely 45-50F in the tank and they were working like they always do. Tough little buggers  Funny the things you find out.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

OK, here's an updated picture of the tank that I took today. It has been almost two weeks now and, amazingly enough, I'm not having any algae issues at all, although that may have a lot to do with the nighttime temps.


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

hehehe, you're crazy. Are those two species of pennywort?


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Fortuna Wolf said:


> hehehe, you're crazy. Are those two species of pennywort?


Yes they are  H. leucocephala and H. verticellata. To my surprise, even with the large temperature variations, they are doing well so far. I'm just putting clippings in the tank to test it right now. I've also got Hygrophila polysperma "Rosanervig", Alternanthera reineckii, Rotala rotundifolia, and a little Pogostemon helferi in there too. Growth is slow but all are surviving.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

OK, I finally got some new pictures. I had to move the tank to a more shaded area of the balcony because the sun was heating the water up to almost 90 degrees F and it isn't even summer yet.

I've currently got R. rotundifolia, H. polysperma 'Rosanervig', P. stellata "Fine", P. helferi, Nesaea sp. 'Red', Alternanthera reineckii 'Sunset', Glossostigma elatinoides, Hydrocotyle leucocephala, Hydrocotyle verticellata, and Ranunculus papulentus growing in the tank. All are doing well, thriving even, and the only algae issues have been dust algae on the glass that scrapes off easily. The plants simply love the natural sunlight 

I apologize for the quality of the pictures - it's almost impossible to get a picture without reflections because of where the tank is located. I will try to get some better shots at dusk tonight, although it will probably be snowing at that point 



















And yes, those are bubble-eye goldfish. I call the one on the right side of the first picture 'Popeye' because one of his bubbles popped on something in the tank, but should grow back in time


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

Although it is a good idea for those in the tropical/equtorial climate; but I don't think much of the idea for places where the temperature falls very low.

A thick black paper stuck from outside of the rear glass will give a better perspective.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

That is quite an amazing amount of growth. Its already looking very lush. What are the daily temperature fluctuations in your tank since you've moved it? Are your goldfish eating your plants?


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

It fluctuates from 68-80 F from night to afternoon. I've got 500w of heaters in there to keep it warm at night, and they seem to be doing just fine. Goldfish were chosen by a friend of mine for their ability to handle temperature fluctuations, although I don't really like the bubble-eyes. I kind of feel sorry for them with those huge air bladders on their heads. I keep them well-fed and they have left the plants completely alone. All-in-all I am very pleased with how easy things have been. I expected to be dealing with all sorts of algae and plant issues but things are going swimmingly


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

It's great that your tank is working out so well, I don't think I'd have the courage to try an outdoor tank even seeing the proof of how it works. I love that mass of stems in the center all facing forward. With my NPT's in front of windows, I have to go outside and look through the window to see all those pretty plant tops. From inside it still looks nice, but I see the bottoms of the leaves instead of the tops. I hope you continue having such great success with this tank. It just kinda blows my mind that you have all that great growth and you're still getting snow - just doesn't seem right somehow.


----------

